# My visa is refused can i apply again



## XP88 (Jul 21, 2016)

Last week my visa is rejected because "my college don't have nba accreditation " .... I have applied with my bachelors certificates completed civil engineering in 2015.... recently in the month of May I have completed my masters in civil engineering I think within a month I will get my masters certificates.... the college which I have done masters has nba accreditation.... can I apply again to 476 visa.... am I eligible to apply for the second time..../? If I am eligible do I need to take medicals checkup again..../? Does last time refusal effect my visa grant this time ?? Is there any terms n conditions for applying again let me know......thanks in advance....


----------



## m_hegazy (Apr 18, 2017)

I don't understand !! did you claim before for Master Degree where you don't have it now ?? when you lodge and when you have the rejection ?


----------



## XP88 (Jul 21, 2016)

*My visa is refused can i apply again subclass 476 visa*

Last week my visa got rejected because in the refusal letter it is mentioned that "my college don't have NBA accreditation " .... { i have applied with my bachelors certificates completed civil engineering in 2015 }.... recently in the month of May 2017 I have completed my masters in civil engineering I think within a month I will get my masters certificates.... the college which I have done masters has NBA accreditation.... can I apply again to 476 visa....this time with my masters certificates.... am I eligible to apply for the second time..../? If I am eligible do I need to take medicals checkup again..../? Does last time refusal effect my visa grant this time ?? Is there any terms n conditions for applying again let me know......thanks in advance....


----------



## XP88 (Jul 21, 2016)

m_hegazy said:


> I don't understand !! did you claim before for Master Degree where you don't have it now ?? when you lodge and when you have the rejection ?


I have completed my bachelors in April 2015
Applied to this visa on 28 March 2017 ( in time before 2 years )
With my bachelors certificates....
Got refusal letter on 15 may 2017
Reason : my bachelors college don't have NBA accreditation
Now....
In the month of May 2017 I have completed my masters in civil engineering.... and I think in June I will get my masters certificates....
The college which I have completed masters has NBA accreditation....
Can I apply again with my masters certificates am I eligible..../? 
Pte score 60
Is there any restrictions that I'm not allowed to apply for the second time ?

Sent from my HTC Desire 626 dual sim using Tapatalk


----------



## Abood (Aug 3, 2016)

bhanu6265 said:


> I have completed my bachelors in April 2015
> Applied to this visa on 28 March 2017 ( in time before 2 years )
> With my bachelors certificates....
> Got refusal letter on 15 may 2017
> ...


First of all, how did you get positive assessment from EA?


----------



## XP88 (Jul 21, 2016)

Abood said:


> First of all, how did you get positive assessment from EA?


It is subclass 476 skilled graduate visa.... assessment is not required

Sent from my HTC Desire 626 dual sim using Tapatalk


----------



## Abood (Aug 3, 2016)

bhanu6265 said:


> It is subclass 476 skilled graduate visa.... assessment is not required
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire 626 dual sim using Tapatalk


Try to contact your case officer and explain to him your update. Also, you may check with your university and they may check with immigration if it is possible to apply under master degree.


----------



## Abood (Aug 3, 2016)

bhanu6265 said:


> It is subclass 476 skilled graduate visa.... assessment is not required
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire 626 dual sim using Tapatalk



What is the name of your university which you got master degree from it? I think you can apply with master degree. Check the below link: 

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/476-#tab-content-1


----------



## XP88 (Jul 21, 2016)

Abood said:


> What is the name of your university which you got master degree from it? I think you can apply with master degree. Check the below link:
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/476-#tab-content-1


Anna university.. 
I have done masters

Sent from my HTC Desire 626 dual sim using Tapatalk


----------



## XP88 (Jul 21, 2016)

Abood said:


> What is the name of your university which you got master degree from it? I think you can apply with master degree. Check the below link:
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/476-#tab-content-1


Actually my question is.... Now I am perfectly eligible for the visa with all the requirements.... first time I don't know that my college need to have NBA accreditation.... but now my masters degree college has NBA accreditation.... coming to my question is does my last time refusal effects my approval this time ?? Can I apply again with my updated documents to this visa ?? Is I'm allowed to applied again ??

Sent from my HTC Desire 626 dual sim using Tapatalk


----------

